# She's letting me keep them :D



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!

Despite being more angry at me than she's ever been before: the mother is letting me keep the snakes 

FAN-****ING-TESTICLE is wot that is!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosstafarii (Jan 13, 2009)

'gratulations man. 
That's awesome


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

OH my god congratulations, However this is the end to the brilliant blog.


----------



## Sween Dog (Mar 17, 2009)

Great News!! Congratulations mate


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

congratulations!
make sure u get her something fan-freakin-tastic for mothers day lol ^_^


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Fear not Milly, I have an idea for a title to a sequel blog: "Operation: own a rhinoceros until i move out without my mum finding out" cos ya gotta go bigger for the sequel


----------



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

lol great blogging Stavros!! so glad ur mus letting you keep your snakes!! Keep us updated still please!!


----------

